# Consulta con medidor de nafta usando lm3914



## Juan Tamarit (Jul 31, 2015)

Compañeros: quisiera pedir consejo acerca de que error puedo estar cometiendo en la construcción del medidor de combustible propuesto en la página 

http://fiat600club.mforos.com/1554332/4848483-circuitos-de-mi-tablero-digital

He seguido al pie de la letra los esquemas, me he fumado el datasheet y estoy casi al borde de lograrlo... la frustración llega cuando al ir llenando el tanque los LED se van apagando en vez de encendiendo!!! Existe alguna posibilidad de estar conectando algo al revés Insisto en mencionar que he revisado las conexiones y están bien. Incluso el medidor de temperatura, extraído de la misma página esta funcionando correctamente. Alguna sugerencia? Estoy a su disposición... ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 31, 2015)

Probablemente se deba invertir la conexión del sensor de nivel de combustible.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ago 1, 2015)

Estimado Fogonazo: No comprendo cómo sería posible eso, teniendo en cuenta que el medidor esta conectado constantemente a la masa del auto, y por ende al polo negativo de la batería, la cual entrega electrones a la resistencia variable. El valor de la misma depende de la altura del flotante que se recoge al positivo de la batería mediante el indicador de tablero . Si entendí bien tu sugerencia (por supuesto, puedo haber entendido mal), a la resistencia debería conectar el polo positivo, lo que produciría un cortocircuito contra la masa del vehículo (a menos, claro, que se invirtiesen TODAS las conexiones del auto, cosa que sería extenuante y contradictorio al diseño del vehículo). He leído tu participación en otros temas y se que sos un conocedor de estos temas, por lo que deduzco que debo haber entendido mal. ¿Puedo pedirte que por favor me lo expliques de forma más detallada? Datos útiles: el auto es un Fiat 147 ( lo mejor que existe  ), el medidor posee dos terminales: uno para la resistencia variable y otro para el interruptor de luz de reserva, además de la obvia conexión a la masa del vehículo. Gracias por responder, y sigo a tu disposición.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 1, 2015)

lo que dice fogo es que inviertas el sensor, si ahora esta con tanque lleno a 0 ohms con respecto a masa , prueba cambiando los terminales, y que te de por ejemplo, 100 ohms.no olvides que es una resistencia variable


----------



## pandacba (Ago 1, 2015)

En el terminal de salida para tanque lleno debes tener el mayor voltaje(12v), para vació el mínimo(0V)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 1, 2015)

En base a lo que se dice en ese tema, hay dos posibilidades:
1- tenes algo mal conectado.
2- el sensor de 147 funciona diferente al del auto del que publico los circuitos.

PD: yo tuve uno... y no eran taaaan buenos los 147...


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Ago 2, 2015)

Me parece que solo necesitas poner un transistor para que el lm3914 reciba lecturas positivas para funcionar.


El lm3914 necesita voltaje positivo como señal para funcionar, el sensor del flotador en el tanque lo que hace es enviar una señal negativa que varía de acuerdo a la resistencia.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ago 3, 2015)

masteralfonso7 ¿Qué transistor, NPN o PNP? ¿Cómo decís que lo conecte?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2015)

Por que mejor no pones un esquema completo de lo que has armado y como lo has conectado???
Solo pusiste el link a lo que copiaste, pero no se sabe como lo conectaste ... y ahi esta el problema...


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ago 3, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg: lo que ves en esos esquemas es lo que conecté, por eso no he agregado más que ése link. Todo funciona perfecto excepto por el SENTIDO de la escala, indicación de que las conexiones están bien. Me inclino más por tu segunda posibilidad en el comentario #6. ¿Podrías ayudarme a invertir este proceso? Quiero aclarar que es cierto que los cables en el tanque están al revés, pero eso no importa ya que uno es la resistencia y otro el interruptor por lo que simplemente invierto desde tomo la conexión en el tablero. La verdad que no quiero volver a bajar el tanque porque quedo muy bien. ¿Se puede hacer algo para invertir ésta señal? De todos modos, si insistís te subo fotos del actual tablero del auto: dos protoboards con las conexiones y medidores montadas sobre las mismas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2015)

A ver.. cuantos cables llegan y salen del sensor??
Cual es la resistencia total del sensor??
Podes dibujar un esquema de las.conexiones del sensor?? (Masa,12v, salida... lo que sea que tenga conectado)
Mejor aun si tenes el plano electrico de esa seccion del auto.

Pd: si fuera invertir la señal seria un tontera, pero hay que cambiar los extremos y el rango de variacion... y eso puede ser facil o muy complicado, dependiendo de las conexiones disponibles


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2015)

O sea que estás usando Figura 4 combinado con Figura 2 ?







http://fiat600club.mforos.com/1554332/4848483-circuitos-de-mi-tablero-digital/


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ago 3, 2015)

Si DOSMETROS, estoy usando 2 y 4 ¿Que modificaciones debería hacer en 4 para que esto funcione? (Perdón por el lenguaje, pero me enoja no poder solucionarlo). Dr Zoidberg, estas son las conexiones disponibles: dos cables, uno va a la resistencia, otro al interruptor. Ambos se juntan luego en la masa.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=132833&d=1438650027


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2015)

Si la resistencia va a masa, deberias verificar si su valor aumenta o disminuye a medida que sube o baja el combustible.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ago 3, 2015)

Ok, Zoidberg. Mañana lo chequeo. Gracias a todos por su ayuda y nuevamente disculpas por el vocabulario.


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Ago 4, 2015)

Saludos, espero esto te ayude:
(con transistor PNP )


Esto te sirve si tu flotador reduce la recistencia al aumentar el nivel del combustible.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ago 4, 2015)

masteralfonso7 ¿Cuál es la función del LED?



¿Que hago con el divisor de tensión en ese caso?


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Ago 4, 2015)

Saludos compañero:

Como dijo jack, vamos por partes;

primero:

 algunos flotadores disminuyen la resistencia al disminuir el nivel de combustible, y aumentan la resistencia al aumentar el nivel.

Otros son inversos, si el nivel disminuye la resistencia aumenta, y si el nivel aumenta la resistencia disminuye.

Por supuesto nos referimos a la lectura de resistencia tomada entre Tierra del chassis y la linea de salida de la señal del flotador.

Eso es el primer dato que necesitamos aquí.

Segundo: el lm3914 funciona básicamente así:

si aplicas un *voltaje positivo* en la entrada de la señal ( pin 5 de tu circuito si no me equivoco ) encenderán los primeros led, y si aumentas el voltaje de igual manera se encenderán los siguientes leds.

Supongo que eso ya lo teníamos claro, lo que quiero hacer notar es que tu flotador provee de señal negativa que sube y baja de acuerdo al nivel de combustible, repito: señal negativa.

Entonces lo que hay que hacer es convertirla a señal positiva respetando la escala.

Quedamos a la espera de los datos del flotador para seguir con el tema. 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2015)

No hay señales negativas en un auto!!!
Lo que puede ser negativo o positivo es la pendiente de la curva de variacion de resistencia vs. nivel de combustible, pero la polaridad de cualquier señal respecto de masa siempre es positiva en un auto.


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Ago 4, 2015)

Estimado Dr. Zoidberg:
Siento diferir en cuanto a lo dicho, por las siguientes razones:
1. El sensor del nivel de gasolina es una especie de potenciómetro el cuál la terminal que corresponde al contacto deslizante está conectada directamente a Masa, y una de sus terminales restantes está conectada a la línea que va hacia el indicador de nivel en el tablero.
2. Normalmente al estar el flotador en el nivel más alto (en otros vehículos es al contrario, como bien decía usted: es una pendiente positiva o negativa) la resistencia entre la terminal de la línea del indicador y masa es en sentido práctico = 0 ohms, es decir la línea en ese momento está conectada a Masa; por tanto conduce masa o negativo, envía una señal negativa.
3. Tema aparte es que sobre todo hoy día las señales negativas en un automóvil son casi incontables: la mayoría de los inyectores de combustible tienen como línea común el positivo y la línea que le provee de pulsos para su funcionamiento es precisamente de polaridad negativa, Al abrir el switch de encendido uno de sus pines se energiza con +12 Volts y el otro pin recibe pulsos negativos desde la computadora del motor.
Ruego que el tenor de mi respuesta sea percibido como es mi intención:
Puramente colaboración e interés en lo que mis humildes conocimientos me permiten esperando poder regresar algo de lo mucho que he recibido aquí, además estaré contento de escuchar las correcciones que de haber me ayudaran a entender mejor esta grandiosa materia que es la electrónica, saludos cordiales a todos, quedo de ustedes. Hasta pronto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2015)

masteralfonso, no te confundás:



masteralfonso7 dijo:


> 2. Normalmente al estar el flotador en el nivel más alto (en otros vehículos es al contrario, como bien decía usted: es una pendiente positiva o negativa) la resistencia entre la terminal de la línea del indicador y masa es en sentido práctico = 0 ohms, es decir la línea en ese momento está conectada a Masa; *por tanto conduce masa o negativo, envía una señal negativa*.


La "masa" o "negativo" nunca "se conduce" 
MASA es un potencial de referencia respecto del cual se miden todos los otros valores de tensión y corriente en un auto. Yo entiendo lo que querés decir (trabajás como electricista de auto???), pero no hay tal cosa como señales de masa o señales negativas. Mirá el circuito que te adjunto: Cual es la diferencia entre I y II ???

​



masteralfonso7 dijo:


> 3. Tema aparte es que sobre todo hoy día las señales negativas en un automóvil son casi incontables: la mayoría de los inyectores de combustible tienen como línea común el positivo y la línea que le provee de pulsos para su funcionamiento es precisamente de polaridad negativa, Al abrir el switch de encendido uno de sus pines se energiza con +12 Volts y el otro pin recibe pulsos negativos desde la computadora del motor.


Es lo mismo que el esquema del párrafo anterior.



masteralfonso7 dijo:


> Ruego que el tenor de mi respuesta sea percibido como es mi intención:
> Puramente colaboración e interés en lo que mis humildes conocimientos me permiten esperando poder regresar algo de lo mucho que he recibido aquí, además estaré contento de escuchar las correcciones que de haber me ayudaran a entender mejor esta grandiosa materia que es la electrónica, saludos cordiales a todos, quedo de ustedes. Hasta pronto.


No te hagas problema. Esto no es mas que una conversación "virtual"


----------



## pandacba (Ago 5, 2015)

masteralfonso7 dijo:


> Estimado Dr. Zoidberg:
> Siento diferir en cuanto a lo dicho, por las siguientes razones:
> 1. El sensor del nivel de gasolina es una especie de potenciómetro el cuál la terminal que corresponde al contacto deslizante está conectada directamente a Masa, y una de sus terminales restantes está conectada a la línea que va hacia el indicador de nivel en el tablero.
> 2. Normalmente al estar el flotador en el nivel más alto (en otros vehículos es al contrario, como bien decía usted: es una pendiente positiva o negativa) la resistencia entre la terminal de la línea del indicador y masa es en sentido práctico = 0 ohms, es decir la línea en ese momento está conectada a Masa; por tanto conduce masa o negativo, envía una señal negativa.
> ...



Las señales se miden con respecto a algo ese algo es masa, que en el caso de un auto por convención esl el temrinal negativo, por lo tanto respecto a masa no puede haber señales negativas, tan solo positivas.

En el caso de los inyectores los transisotes driver ponen a masa el otro terminal, como cuando manejas un relay, o un pequeño motor con transistores.
Por lo tanto no hay señales negativas en un auto.

Solo en antiguos vehiculos que utilzaban un mágento por el enciendito, tal dispositivo por su forma de trabajar entregaban en el caso de los motores V8 cabeza plana, como el 59AB 4 chispas negativas y 4 positivas, motivo por el cual algunos preparadores utilzaban dos magnetos para solo utilzar las chispas postivas, por eso aquellos autos se los podia hacer arrancar con manija, la bateria solo la utizaban para el sistema del motor de arranque y soporte de luces cuando estaba en raletí

Si hablas de potencial negativo en un vehiculo implica decir que tenes un potencial por debajo del nivel de masa y eso no existe


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ago 5, 2015)

Perdón la demora. Ayer a la noche me abandonó el alternador y tuve que soldarle una pista levantada, limpiarle el colector, limpiarlo en gral (ERA UNA MASA DE TIERRA!!!!) y ajustar más la correa. Y ANDUVO DE 10!!!!!!! Volviendo al LM3914 loco que me mide la nafta al revés  ¿Créen que podremos hacer algún "traductor de señal" donde mientras menos voltaje pasa por un lugar (el medidor) el traductor deja pasar más voltaje?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 6, 2015)

Averiguaste como se comporta el sensor del tanque????
Sin eso seguimos adivinando...


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ago 8, 2015)

El nivel de nafta baja = la resistencia baja. El nivel de nafta sube = la resistencia sube.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2015)

Entonces tenes algo mal conectado.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ago 8, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg: No hay nada mal conectado. Como al bajar el combustible baja la resistencia el medidor recibe mas corriente y por lo tanto muestra la barra mas llena. ¿Cómo se podría invertir este proceso?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2015)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Dr. Zoidberg: No hay nada mal conectado. Como al bajar el combustible baja la resistencia el medidor recibe mas corriente y por lo tanto muestra la barra mas llena. ¿Cómo se podría invertir este proceso?



??????
Vos tenes divisor de tension formado por la R de 220 ohms y la R del sensor (esta ultima a masa y la otra a 12V)
Si al aumetar el combustible aumenta la R del sensor, esto hace que aumente la tension que se envía al 3914 y deberian iluminarse mas LEDs. Punto.
Si sucede lo contrario hay dos posibilidades:
1-El sensor no hace lo que vos decis.


Juan Tamarit dijo:


> El nivel de nafta baja = la resistencia baja. El nivel de nafta sube = la resistencia sube.


2-Tenes algo mal conectado.
Y no hay mas vueltas que dar.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ago 8, 2015)

De acuerdo Dr. Volveré a chequear las conexiones. Si me surgen más inquietudes le comento a ver que opina. Gracias


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 15, 2015)

HOla, calculo que ya lo solucionaste, pero subo el circuito que use yo para invertir la escala, puede que le sirva a alguien con el mismo problema. 
Saludos


----------



## rascueso (Nov 17, 2019)

Hola compañeros. Intente de todos modos pero mis conocimientos no me acompañan y no me quedo otra que reflotar este tema.
Arme el circuito del post 1 - Figura 2 y 4 - indicador de combustible. La idea es instalarlo en un generador que lo enciendo a distancia. Compre un flotante de moto (reostato de 2 cables).

El problema.... funciona bien pero solo en un 10% del recorrido del flotante. o sea.... en un pequeño movimiento de la boya pasa de vació a lleno.
La pregunta.... Modificando algún valor del circuito puedo darle mas margen o tendré que conseguir otro flotante?
otro de los problemas es el mismo que tiene juan. tanque lleno led pagados. pero eso lo veré luego usando el esquema que publico Maxpower.

Les agradezco si alguien me puede dar una manopla con esto. Saludossssss...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2019)

rascueso dijo:


> Hola compañeros. Intente de todos modos pero mis conocimientos no me acompañan y no me quedo otra que reflotar este tema.
> Arme el circuito del post 1 - Figura 2 y 4 - indicador de combustible. La idea es instalarlo en un generador que lo enciendo a distancia. Compre un flotante de moto (reostato de 2 cables).
> 
> El problema.... funciona bien pero solo en un 10% del recorrido del flotante. o sea.... en un pequeño movimiento de la boya pasa de vació a lleno.
> ...






¿ Cual es el diagrama que estás empleando ?


----------



## rascueso (Nov 17, 2019)

figura 2 y 4 fogo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2019)

rascueso dijo:


> figura 2 y 4 fogo.


Cambia el valor de la resistencia de *220Ω *por otra de menor valor, por ejemplo *120Ω *y prueba


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 18, 2019)

Hola, en la fig. N2 verás que hay dos preset o trimpot. Uno de ellos te permite ajustar el rango. Lee la hoja de datos del LM3914.


----------



## rascueso (Nov 18, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cambia el valor de la resistencia de *220Ω *por otra de menor valor, por ejemplo *120Ω *y prueba


Fogonazo sos un maestro. pero al revés jeje.... le baje el valor a la *R* de *220Ω* y achico el recorrido del flotante. Le puse una de *560Ω*  y quedo funcionando en la totalidad del recorrido del flotante. Muchasss Graciass!
Para solucionar el problema de que cuando el tanque esta lleno se apagan los leds simplemente doble el alambre de la boya para el lado inverso y de ese modo el reostato funciona invertido.  Lo dejo por si a alguien le sirve.
Una vez mas.... mil gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2019)

rascueso dijo:


> Fogonazo sos un maestro. pero al revés jeje.... le baje el valor a la *R* de *220Ω* y achico el recorrido del flotante. Le puse una de *560Ω*  y quedo funcionando en la totalidad del recorrido del flotante. Muchasss Graciass!
> Para solucionar el problema de que cuando el tanque esta lleno se apagan los leds simplemente doble el alambre de la boya para el lado inverso y de ese modo el reostato funciona invertido.  Lo dejo por si a alguien le sirve.
> Una vez mas.... mil gracias.


No te olvides que estoy _"Tocando de oído" _es decir adivinando curva de respuesta-resistencia del flotante.

Si hubiera acertado a la primera exigiría mi canonización INMEDIATA ya que hubiera sido un milagro


----------

